# russian geese



## the real slim aidy (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Foffen (Jul 22, 2006)

Can't believe no one commented this one until now. You must have been really close to the bird! Very sharp, I like it.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 22, 2006)

I like it as well! dunno why I haven't seen it before!


----------



## the real slim aidy (Jul 23, 2006)

thanks for ur replys


----------

